# Vaping And Life Insurance



## Fly (31/3/14)

Does anybody know if you qualify as a non-smoker after vaping for a year? I know that if you quit smoking for a year it may affect your premium.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (31/3/14)

It all depends on the insurance company.

If the insurance company looks specifically at smoking then yes you do. But if the company looks at nicotine consumption as well then no you do not.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BillW (31/3/14)

I just went through the process with liberty, they view vaping as regular smoking...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## johan (31/3/14)

Never though a company like liberty will be so ignorant. Thanks for the info @BillW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (31/3/14)

I'm also at Liberty and will definitely want to look at this in the future. I _do_ know that once you declare yourself to be a non-smoker and they've confirmed that with nicotine tests, you are an official non-smoker for the remaining of your life according to Liberty. This sound counter-intuitive but it's true, you can trust me.

Conclusion: Vape 0mg nic for 2 months or so (not sure how long it takes for nic to clear sufficiently from your system) then revert back.

Edit: This is not being dishonest. Discuss it with them freely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (31/3/14)

Thanks for that @Reinvanhardt - my target for 0 nic is still a couple of months away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (31/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> I'm also at Liberty and will definitely want to look at this in the future. I _do_ know that once you declare yourself to be a non-smoker and they've confirmed that with nicotine tests, you are an official non-smoker for the remaining of your life according to Liberty. This sound counter-intuitive but it's true, you can trust me.
> 
> Conclusion: Vape 0mg nic for 2 months or so (not sure how long it takes for nic to clear sufficiently from your system) then revert back.
> 
> Edit: This is not being dishonest. Discuss it with them freely.



Once you declare yourself as a non-smoker and something were to happen to you they will perform a tox screen to check for any toxins in your body such as alcohol and nicotine.

If nicotine is found in your system after being declared as a non-smoker they will further test to see if it could be related to second hand smoke. If they cannot link it to being related to second hand smoke then your policy might be considered as breach in contract and they won't payout.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (31/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Once you declare yourself as a non-smoker and something were to happen to you they will perform a tox screen to check for any toxins in your body such as alcohol and nicotine.
> 
> If nicotine is found in your system after being declared as a non-smoker they will further test to see if it could be related to second hand smoke. If they cannot link it to being related to second hand smoke then your policy might be considered as breach in contract and they won't payout.



Hi BhavZ. That does seem the logical way of approaching this situation.

At the time you write up your life insurance you have to declare your medical situation (smoker, epilepsy ect). They will confirm this with tests. If afterwards you've quit smoking or are not obese any more for instance, you may request a reevaluation because your risks will be lower.

If after you're time of write up you develop epilepsy, your monthly payment won't increase and if you die because of it they pay out the full amount because at the time of write up you were a lesser risk.

They treat smoking in the exact same light. So what I said above it valid. It's a loophole but not dishonest and widely used. I've just confirmed this with a Liberty consultant. I cannot speak for other companies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (31/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Hi BhavZ. That does seem the logical way of approaching this situation.
> 
> At the time you write up your life insurance you have to declare your medical situation (smoker, epilepsy ect). They will confirm this with tests. If afterwards you've quit smoking or are not obese any more for instance, you may request a reevaluation because your risks will be lower.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info @Reinvanhardt 

I am just cautious of the fine print in things like this because they are a business after all and if they can save by not paying out then they would imo, as is the case with any other business out there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt (31/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Thanks for the info @Reinvanhardt
> 
> I am just cautious of the fine print in things like this because they are a business after all and if they can save by not paying out then they would imo, as is the case with any other business out there.



What you say makes sense and I too would feel sceptical about this if it weren't for the huge amount of trust I have in the knowledge and integrity of said consultant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (31/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> What you say makes sense and I too would feel sceptical about this if it weren't for the huge amount of trust I have in the knowledge and integrity of said consultant.


Cool, will give it a look as well and see with my current setup


----------



## Reinvanhardt (31/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Cool, will give it a look as well and see with my current setup



Cool. Let us know what you find.


----------



## BhavZ (31/3/14)

Will do


----------



## devdev (31/3/14)

Seems there is only one life insurance Company in the US who recognise Ecigs as being non-tobacco products:

http://www.newswire.net/newsroom/pr/00076847-life-insurance-for-electronic-ci.html

Hopefully one day they will wake up to it here as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (1/4/14)

That would be cool. Maybe even give kick backs for being smoke free, like a no claims bonus type setup

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tornalca (1/4/14)

@SunRam mentioned to me once that if you Vape 6mg and lower you will be classified as a non smoker. I have come down from 12mg to 6mg so hope this is the case.


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

No hope for me at this stage then; move between 24mg & 18mg depending on the flavour.


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

Johan said:


> No hope for me at this stage then; move between 24mg & 18mg depending on the flavour.



Who the hell is @Johan?

What happened to JohanCT? Oh my oh my this is all too confusing!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

I suggest the jury investigate this and fine the guy who changed names without any consent ! it should be all lower case like *johan*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/4/14)

johan said:


> I suggest the jury investigate this and fine the guy who changed names without any consent ! it should be all lower case like *johan*



Glad you changed it though  The CT kept making me think you were from Cape Town... Very confusing stuff!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/16)

Interesting that a US Insurance Company now offers reduced fees for Vapers!

http://www.latitudeinsurance.net/vaping/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------

